

TLS Lite - hf
http://trevp.net/tlslite/

======
hf
Having found no mention of TLS Lite in the last few discussions[0], I thought
this TLS lib with just under 10.000 LoC (roughly 1/30 of OpenSSL's) deserves a
bit of spotlight.

Written by Trevor Perris of "Moxie Marlinspike and Trevor Perrin's
TACK."-fame. Summary from the page:

    
    
        TLS Lite is an open source python library that
        implements SSL and TLS. TLS Lite supports RSA
        and SRP ciphersuites.  [It] is pure python,
        however it can use other libraries for faster
        crypto operations.
    

Direct link to the Github-page:
[https://github.com/trevp/tlslite](https://github.com/trevp/tlslite)

Now onwards with the arguments ("side-channel attacks?")!

[0] It has actually never been on HN, if Algolia is to be trusted.

